# Solved: Delete the files Linkstation Buffalo



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Greetings, I have Linkstation Buffalo, and I was going to delete a few gigs file from the network drive, but I am completely surprised that the free space shows the same. Is there something wrong with it? I want on another computer and it shows the same thing.

Thanks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Could be drive corruption. I'm not sure what facilities exist for doing the equivalent of a CHKDSK on that unit, but that's where I'd start.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

can't don't chkdsk,

any ideas thanks

I put one gig inside the network drive, and it decreased to 297 GB, but when I delete it, it still shows 297 GB 

Please help.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Never mind, I got it, In the network drive there is a folder called trashbox, I deleted everything inside and my freespace has changed, just like recycle bin.

Problem Solved.


----------

